# what do i need to snare a rabbit



## zeringer (Jul 24, 2006)

What do i need to snare a rabbit and where can i get it?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I snared hundreds of jack rabbits when I was boy inthe late 1930's, used stove pipe wire.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

A snare and a rabbit! :lol:

Sorry, I just had to. I wouldn't know but I'm sure if you check out the trapping section someone could help you out.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> A snare and a rabbit! :lol:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to. I wouldn't know but I'm sure if you check out the trapping section someone could help you out.


Damn you. I planned to say the exact same thing when I looked at this. Thought I was going to be clever. :lol:


----------



## killshot91 (Jan 29, 2008)

My friend and I are big into trapping, so I can tell you several ways to snae one.

One of the easier ways to do it, is find a sapling about 2.5 to 3 feet long, and sharpen one end of it and place it in the ground near a hole. then take a piece of wire (the stuff for MIG welding works great) and make a loop that will slide tie the end of the wire to the sapling and bend th sapling down so that the wire is touching the ground and set a rock on the wire with some bait on it.

The rabbit will move the rock when they try to get the bait, and it will release the snare.


----------



## zeringer (Jul 24, 2006)

would barb wire work?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

zeringer said:


> would barb wire work?


Ummmmm.....no. Gotta be somewhat malleable, barb wire is to stiff. Plus check your laws, snares may have to have a stop or some sort of breakaway device for accidental animals like deer and such.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

snares+rabbits= waste of time a rabbit is a very hard animal to trap i have watched them jump through snares set for **** in a fence line without touching them and the snares were low enough it would have caught a squirrel but a rabbit can move very carefully at high speed your best bet would be a conibear or a foothold


----------

